# Dear Modern Farmer: Can I Use a Drone on My Farm?



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd like to have one just to play with.

http://modernfarmer.com/2014/02/dear-modern-farmer-can-use-drone-farm/


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

How about selling hay on Amazon with drones? Buyer orders bales of hay and the drones deliver right to the hay feeders . . . .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, after reading that article, I'd say the jury is still out on that one.....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

RockyHill said:


> How about selling hay on Amazon with drones? Buyer orders bales of hay and the drones deliver right to the hay feeders . . . .


Not FAA approved, just heard they stopped beer deliveries by drones to ice fishers in Minnesota.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> How about selling hay on Amazon with drones? Buyer orders bales of hay and the drones deliver right to the hay feeders . . . .


Think you're on to something, with amazon prime they could do it the same day at no additional charge......perhaps have it automated to deliver every day....possibilities are endless...


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Somebody needs to make sure Hay Talk is the major resource for Amazon's hay sales/drone delivery


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If drones were affordable then I think it would be neat to be able to fly over your land and keep an eye on things.

If someone had a wild hog problem they could see where the hogs were and know where to sneak up on them.

You could scan crops, scan a cattle herd, scan for any activity on your property.

The problem drones can present to our privacy is another issue. For every upside there is probably a downside.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a AR drone that I bought for my son, really neat, operated on Bluetooth so range wasn't real good but good enuf to play with it, sent video back to your iPod touch or iPhone that n turn you used to navigate and operate the drone, intuitive interface really worked good, even better yet, sold it 2 years later for what I paid for it....


----------

